# Demon wrist guards vs dye wrist guards



## Macleod9 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello guys, I am looking for a cheap pair of wrist-guards preferably under $40, and I seem to like 2 in particular. 

DS 6450 Wrist Guard V2 - DS 6450 Wrist Guard V2

OR 

Dye Snow Wrist guards - https://dyesnow.com/protective/wrist-guards

If anyone has either of these let me know how you like them or if anyone else has a better suggestion, please let me know!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The second one seems nice but probably will have some difficulties putting gloves on.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

forget about cheap ass wrist guards...forget about wrist guards...PERIOD! they are a false sense of safety and can end up with more damage.

The best...learn how to fall...search for the threads on falling


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> forget about cheap ass wrist guards...forget about wrist guards...PERIOD! they are a false sense of safety and can end up with more damage.
> 
> The best...learn how to fall...search for the threads on falling


How can you end up with more damage by wearing wrist guards?

And don't bother throwing out that fallacy about moving the break up your forearm. That is a pile of crap! I've posted the link to the explanation of that silly tale on several threads on this forum already.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Little out of that price range but I wear flexmeters if I'm doing anything hardcore. They're very comfortable and fit all my gloves nicely and they're not restrictive with just normal hand use. I don't care how good you are. Even the pros take spills. Nature of the game.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> forget about cheap ass wrist guards...forget about wrist guards...PERIOD! they are a false sense of safety and can end up with more damage.
> 
> The best...learn how to fall...search for the threads on falling


:finger1: You can learn how to fall in common situations, but when the shit gets real, you can't do nothing. Was succesfully falling for three years in different terrains and different speeds, maybe my BJJ and wrestling background helped, but started to learn how to jump and came to one kicker with to much speed, fell like a wet bag and dislocated wrist.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

kosmoz said:


> wrathfuldeity said:
> 
> 
> > forget about cheap ass wrist guards...forget about wrist guards...PERIOD! they are a false sense of safety and can end up with more damage.
> ...


Yeah dude I don't chance anything. He probably thinks helmets are for pussies too. Need I remind everyone of Kevin Pearce... Everybody falls.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well in that case...may I suggest not only wrist guards, helmet, full armor body suit like storm trooper shit, custom gap insurance....and a board, chairlift and beer valet. :injured::injured::injured: :hairy:


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well in that case...may I suggest not only wrist guards, helmet, full armor body suit like storm trooper shit, custom gap insurance....and a board, chairlift and beer valet. :injured::injured::injured: :hairy:


He may as well go full on boy in a bubble. For a noob wrist guards imo are a bad idea. They teach you to fall the exact opposite way your suppose to which can lead to worse injuries. I think it's diff if your a parkrat, that rips. Then they are prob a great idea considering how big park features are today. Just wear a helmet and learn to fall correctly


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

stickz said:


> They teach you to fall the exact opposite way your suppose to which can lead to worse injuries.


Worse injuries on your wrists?
I'm still waiting for an explanation of how falling "incorrectly" makes a broken wrist worse - if that is what you meant.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

in the end of february I dislocated wrist, torn some lingaments, had a surgery and now, more than half year from accident, I have an ugly scar, ~75% movement range and a new pair of level gloves with biomex wrist guards


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Macleod9 said:


> Hello guys, I am looking for a cheap pair of wrist-guards preferably under $40, and I seem to like 2 in particular.
> 
> DS 6450 Wrist Guard V2 - DS 6450 Wrist Guard V2
> 
> ...


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/33022-gloves-level-super-pipe-pro.html


----------



## KeepItLow (Jul 30, 2015)

I've used the Demon wrist guard before, but the fabric torn apart after few days of use. Also it made a bruise on my wrist because of bad fitting.

Now I use Dakin wrist guard, which is slim and fits into glove or mitts easy. Feels more comfortable and being using it for 1 season now, still like new! :happy:

I don't fall as much now, but I always wear a wrist guard and helmet when I snowboard..


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Over last season I tried Burton wrist guards and then Demons. Both felt super uncomfortable and hurt quite a bit so I almost never used them. 

At the end of the season bought Level Gloves. When I tried them home I felt a bit disappointed that I paid so much for a regular glove with that simple protection.

But on my last 2 days I started doing 180s of the kickers and I noticed that unless I take gloves off or I try to grab something like a phone I always forget about them and that's already a good thing! They are so comfy. And if they actually do what they are supposed to do (thank god haven't had a chance to use them in action) then they are totally worth all the money I paid for them!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> in the end of february I dislocated wrist, torn some lingaments, had a surgery and now, more than half year from accident, I have an ugly scar, ~75% movement range and a new pair of level gloves with biomex wrist guards


worth the $$$ the best:hairy:








:happy:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Worse injuries on your wrists?
> I'm still waiting for an explanation of how falling "incorrectly" makes a broken wrist worse - if that is what you meant.


Somebody wearing wrist guards is more likely to rely on the wrist guards to protect them, meaning they are more likely to fall incorrectly. Tuck those limbs and you won't break a wrist... With or without guards.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Somebody wearing wrist guards is more likely to rely on the wrist guards to protect them, meaning they are more likely to fall incorrectly. Tuck those limbs and you won't break a wrist... With or without guards.


Not drinking this Kool aid:eyetwitch2: 
I understand your reasoning. 
But since wearing both wrist and tailbone protection seems like magic my falling has just gotten better. IMO it's good insurance until you learn how to fall and should be standard equipment for any nooob... :embarrased1: 





:snowboard4:


----------



## Truck240 (Dec 11, 2013)

I am an old guy and I've used wrist guards for the last 2 seasons. On a few falls I really feel like the guards have prevented a serious injury. Do yourself a favour and forget about any wrist guard that is short and overly rigid.

Short wrist guards will lead to an arm fracture. Proper wrist guards extend higher up the arm and flex. A proper design simply slows down the rapid hyper flexion of the wrist joint (violent bend backwards) rather than being rigid and trying to stop it.

After a lot of research I use these wrist guards:
Flexmeter Wrist Guard Single Sided

Large gloves fit over top and they are very durable. After two seasons the guards still look like new.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Right on dude. I love my flexmeters. They were designed by an orthopedic doctor specifically for snowboarding and the design is based on many many practical hands on crush tests and they showed to prevent the likelihood of wrist trauma by over 60%. Don't chince on protective gear. If you're really worried about protecting yourself get the flexmeters imo... They're the best on the market.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I graduated to flexmeters last year from Dakine rigid ones, and i am also happy. For some reason the Dakines would give me sore wrists after a weekend snowboarding (even without big falls), something about locking the wrists at an angle all day i guess?

Only downside (and possibly its an upside) is that the Flexmeters dont have palm protection (you can get one that has it but I doubt any regular glove would fit over it). The few falls i have had with them on resulted in some bruised palms, but that could be due to bad habits that the Dakines have taught me.

No more sore wrists after snowboarding though, so i am happy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> Worse injuries on your wrists?
> I'm still waiting for an explanation of how falling "incorrectly" makes a broken wrist worse - if that is what you meant.


Well my caveat...we don't have a park and I don't do park...so perhaps if I had and did ride park...then wrist guards....but learning to fall correctly is the precedent.

Falling incorrectly...involves putting your arms/hands out to break or catch the fall. And that is the exact opposite of what you want to do. 

If you are going to bail or feel like its going to happen you want to grab your body with your arms and hands...so that your arms are not flaying about or that you are putting them out to break the fall. Having your arms tucked and your hands grabbing your titties...when you land your wrist are not going to be hyper extended....your arm are not going to be flaying about risking a shoulder dislocation/extension or ligament tear. Your arms, wrist and hands will be backed up/supported by your body...even if you land on your arm...you might crack some ribs or snap a forearm...but you generally won't damage your joints or ligaments....and bones are easier to fix than joints and ligaments.

I'm not saying don't wear wrist guards...perhaps my earlier post was a bit extreme. But I am saying that learning to and falling correctly is a more important skill, is more preventative and takes precedent over merely thinking that wrist guards will prevent or lessen disaster.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Somebody wearing wrist guards is more likely to rely on the wrist guards to protect them, meaning they are more likely to fall incorrectly. Tuck those limbs and you won't break a wrist... With or without guards.


driving a car sober makes you relax and you can cause a serious accident, but if you are drunk as fcuk, you are more carefull, concentrated and drive slower, because you know you are drunk and police can put you behind the bars


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well my caveat...we don't have a park and I don't do park...so perhaps if I had and did ride park...then wrist guards....but learning to fall correctly is the precedent.
> 
> Falling incorrectly...involves putting your arms/hands out to break or catch the fall. And that is the exact opposite of what you want to do.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all of the above wrath (and thanks for posting the full explanation of how to fall correctly).

I just get a bee in my bonnet when anyone - I've seen it several times - uses the misinformation that wrist guards cause a worse break than an injury where no wrist guards are worn.
Simply not true.

But yes, the primary line of defence in these situations should ALWAYS be to not expose the wrists to the impact of the fall.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

let's say, that wearing wrist guard saves wrist, but brakes Radius or Ulna, I would still choose to brake my radius or ulna 2-3 times over one time messing wrist bones, joints and lingaments. Bones heal up straight away, with or without metal screws, but good luck fully recovering from messed wrist :finger1:
but since all that shit about forces moving up the hand is bullshit, there is no point not to wear those wrist guards. No prob, if you just cruise down the groomers, but if you are pushing it, learning new shit in park, more often than not you end up in the hospital at one point


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

There isn't a piece of safety equipment on a car that hasn't at some point caused more damage to someone. In the end shit happens. It's about risk mitigation. Is a 75% reduction of a more common minor injury worth a 5% increase in chance of something else/worse happening? Totally up to you. The hard part is trying to wrap your fingers around what those numbers actually are.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I have broken both wrists...in my younger years...once while biking ...face planted and another fell off a moving truck...fell back.  Both times I put my arms down to break the fall....luckily relatively minor brakes...but in my left wrist permanently lost about 25% of range of motion and it took a few years to get to a state of feeling fine and with some strength. As for arms and shoulders....I have biffed in pow and pnw poo with my arms flaying and almost gotten my arms/shoulders yanked off....and have learned....keep your elbows glued to your ribs and don't reach out to save yourself. Watch pros ride...when falling they will ride like a t-rex dinosaur with their little arms/elbows glued to their ribs.

Anyways I agree that there is no harm to wearing guards if you are falling correctly. However, its the beginners and intermediates that have not been taught nor have no awareness of how to fall...that think that guards will save them...thus a false sense of security.

Everybody falls!...the seasoned, experts and pros will tuck and roll...going with the fall and keep their arms close, elbows glued to their ribs and bring their hands up to the breast...they will try to hit with the biggest body part, e.g., torso, thigh, butt cheek, chest or shoulder (not a small one like a hand/wrist) and will try to hit at a glancing angle with soft tissue taking the impact...like sitting down at an angle on 1 or the other butt cheek instead of squarely on the tailbone. They may use their arms to push up out of a fall...but not to break a fall.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd give anything to see a video of you in your old lady's tights giving a demonstration on how to fall


----------

